

Another OS bites the dust: Samsung to fold Bada into its Linux distro - robot
http://allthingsd.com/20120117/another-os-bites-the-dust-samsung-to-fold-bada-into-smartphone-linux-effort/

======
robot
I guess they overlooked the complexity of writing and maintaining a new OS.
Even Android uses the Linux kernel.

~~~
kls
I think now days it has less to do with the complexity and more to do with the
fact that if you are not writing a research OS, then there are few reasons to
reinvent the wheel, as it gains you very little. the Linux kernel, given it
linage of supporting older, slower hardware, needs little adaptation to target
it for lower powered mobile devices and it is mature. Given that the kernel is
under the hood, it makes sense to use an off the shelf one that workes and
focus development efforts on UI, workflow and ease of development for the
platform. These are the areas where competition is still fierce and
distinctions can be made. Many users will not be affected by the fact that the
kernel is Linux, BSD or custom built kernel. Given that fact, it makes sense
to leverage the momentum that is behind existing efforts and differentiate
your product where the decision making process is happening for consumers.

